# Transport Help Needed La to Fl



## tululasmom (Feb 4, 2013)

I just rescued a dog from Gonzales [just east of Baton Rouge] and need to get him to the Pensacola Fl area asap. Please email me at [email protected] if you can help. Days and times are open, just needs to be asap. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a link to the Transport Volunteers-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...forum/81885-transport-volunteers-listing.html


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think someone else also posted about this:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssion/137890-need-transport-forever-home.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

You are right.
Here is where the transport topic is.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ever-home.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Filled*

Lynn told me the transport is all arranged. So happy for this Golden Boy!


----------

